
Git-hlog – A simple and convenient tool to easily go through your Git logs - Fakerr
https://github.com/Fakerr/log-so-handy
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
yolo987
Looks great so far, but is it possible to make it work on windows ?

